# Erreur interne du serveur  (amsn)



## poupette83 (30 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui....  impossible de me connecter sur amsn
voilà le message que je trouve..."Erreur interne du serveur"
j'ai fais des essais sur d'autres ordis, des redémarrages...
Que puis-je fair d'autre


----------



## Patchane974 (30 Juillet 2010)

Pareil pour moi, je n'ai aucune solution


----------



## Odreii (30 Juillet 2010)

La même ... 
En esperant que ça passe vite, j'en ai vraiment besoin aujourd'hui !


----------



## Arcamis (30 Juillet 2010)

Pareil ici avec mercury, adium et même msn 8 beta... live messenger marche nickel sous windows. Etrange tout ça


----------



## poupette83 (30 Juillet 2010)

ok...  merci....
attendons...


----------



## kkiiyyaa (30 Juillet 2010)

personnellement j ai telecharge l ancienne verison d adium, la 1.3.1 et j ai pu de nouveau me connecter
mais bon c 'est a chier quand meme ces bugs qui se suivent..:mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h33 ----------

je vous mets le lien au cas ou

http://mac.oldapps.com/download.php?oldappsid=Adium_1.3.1.dmg


----------



## leonzeur (30 Juillet 2010)

idem pour moi ..sur IM iPhone ça rame et ça se connecte pas et aMsn fait pareil sur mac avec erreur interne du serveur..
un problème général donc...


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Juillet 2010)

Adium, aMSN et la Béta de Micromou buguent aussi.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2010)

poupette83 a dit:


> ok...  merci....
> attendons...



En effet: c'est un problème général des serveurs MSN, rien ne sert d'essayer d'autres versions ou logiciel. Tout est bloqué depuis ce matin.


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Juillet 2010)

Mais c'est limité a un pays, un OS ou pas? J'ai une amie belge (et sous Windows) connectée a MSN.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2010)

Etrange. Adium a twitté ce matin à ce sujet.


----------



## Arcamis (30 Juillet 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Mais c'est limité a un pays, un OS ou pas? J'ai une amie belge (et sous Windows) connectée a MSN.



live messenger marchait très bien ce matin sur mon portable windows, mais rien ne passe sur mon imac.


----------



## lemonhead45 (30 Juillet 2010)

aaah ca fait plaisir de ne pas être le seul avec ce pb.
J'ai testé adium, amsn, et msn 8 beta: impossible de se connecter.
Ma femme est mes enfants étant sur des PC différents, cela fonctionne bien pour eux.
wait and see....


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2010)

C'est ok chez moi depuis quelques minutes.


----------



## yondaime59 (30 Juillet 2010)

Pareil pour moi -_-" "Erreur interne du serveur" pour aMsn et avec Adium pas moyen non plus...
Dire que je me plaignais qu'aMsn rejetais automatiquement mes invitations webcam maintenant c'est encore pire il n'y a plus rien -_-"
Prévenez quand ça remarche par chez vous !
Cordialement.


----------



## worldpower (30 Juillet 2010)

T'as bien de la chance! Moi toujours rien depuis ce matin et hier soir ça me disait que j'étais connecté depuis un autre endroit! j'ai pensé à un piratage de mon compte Msn mais apparement suis pas le seul de le meme cas. J'ai une amie qui est aussi sur Mac et me dit qu'elle n'a pas de problèmes pour se connecter! A ne rien y comprendre....Wait and see


----------



## Arcamis (30 Juillet 2010)

J'arrive à me connecter sur mercury en utilisant le protocole msnp11 (stable), le 13 et le 14 ne passent pas.


----------



## lemonhead45 (30 Juillet 2010)

je viens de créer une machine virtuelle avec windows 7.
La connexion internet est ok, par contre impossible de se connecter avec le dernier msn live....weird....
idem avec live messenger sur l'iphone !

Est ce la fin du protocole sur tous les devices apple


----------



## worldpower (30 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour l'info! je confirme ça fonctionne. Toujours rien avec Amsn.
Super cool! merci, depuis ce matin j'essaye de me connecter pour discuter avec mon fils qui est a l'autre bout du monde...Merci mille fois.



Arcamis a dit:


> J'arrive à me connecter sur mercury en utilisant le protocole msnp11 (stable), le 13 et le 14 ne passent pas.


----------



## Oxydeon (30 Juillet 2010)

même problème pour moi depuis ce matin (et je suis en Belgique pour ceux qui se demandait si c'est localisé) sur Microsoft Messenger 7, j'ai testé la beta 8 et c'est pareil.
Bon on attendra que ça passe, pour ceux qui en ont vraiment besoin il y a toujours Nimbuzz qui marche très bien!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

Salut tout le monde!

Même problème pour moi avec Microsoft Messenger sur mon iMac et Macbook sous Snow Leopard et sur mon iBook G4 Tiger.

Je viens de tester sur un PC Windows et Windows Live fonctionne bien.

Dans le cas "Microsoft Messenger Mac", il reste à attendre que Microsoft corrige le problème sur son serveur ou bien sorte un patch ou une nouvelle version de Messenger pour Mac.


----------



## poupette83 (30 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir...

Faits bizzare...   sur le même ordinateur (mac book 17)
mon fils se connecte sur msn et moi non !!!
????


----------



## tagada552 (30 Juillet 2010)

yondaime59 a dit:


> Pareil pour moi -_-" "Erreur interne du serveur" pour aMsn et avec Adium pas moyen non plus...
> Dire que je me plaignais qu'aMsn rejetais automatiquement mes invitations webcam maintenant c'est encore pire il n'y a plus rien -_-"
> Prévenez quand ça remarche par chez vous !
> Cordialement.



Bonjours je suis dans le même cas que vs depuis ce matin impossible de me connecter a amsn J'espère que le problème va être régler assez rapidement ..  

Yondaime59 pour ton problème d'invitation webcam qui se refuse automatiquement, j'avais le même problème il y a quelques jours sauf que après plusieurs mois de recherche j'ai enfin trouver une solution et depuis ça marche 
Cela viens d'un probléme de routeurs je te donne si tu as besoin (quand amsn remarchera, s'il se décide a remarcher ...) les liens qui mon permis de résoudre ce probléme : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/amsn-webcam-et-livebox-144691.html   ==> il faut que tu regarde au commentaire de  "tristan 59 " mais aussi celui de "lolotteb65"
Voila ca a marcher pour moi donc j'espère que ça marchera aussi pour toi ^^ 

A bientôt


----------



## wath68 (30 Juillet 2010)

Ça marche sans problème avec Adium depuis au moins deux heures.


----------



## lesvelleronnais (30 Juillet 2010)

bonjour,
pareil en france au sud est.
depuis ce matin ni amsn ni msn ne veux se connecter : erreur serveur;
J'accede a mes mails directement par hotmail.fr

en revanche sur mon iphone 3G : msn messenger fonctionne tres bien.

alors probleme de serveur ? hum hum...


----------



## Arcamis (30 Juillet 2010)

Mercury remarche aussi chez moi, tous protocoles confondus .


----------



## Marco07 (30 Juillet 2010)

amsn a marché tout a l'heure mais maintenant ca ne remarche plus.


----------



## yondaime59 (30 Juillet 2010)

J'me suis connecté sur adium qui marche au poil, je me suis connecté en même temps à aMsn, adium me dit que je suis connecté autre part mais aMsn continue sur "Erreur interne au serveur" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------

Yeah ça remarche pour moi ! J'ai fait Cmd + S à partir de la fenêtre principale puis appuyé sur le bouton "effacer" et je me suis reconnecté et TADAM !
Je sais pas si c'est dû à ma manip mais ça marche


----------



## Tichoo (30 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, je suis nouvelle sur le forum.

Je précise qu'à l'île de La Réunion il est également impossible de se connecter sur aMSN et Windows Messenger Mac depuis ce matin (j'ai un iMAc, snow leopard)

Sur aMSN le message est _"erreur interne serveur" _et sur Messenger Mac le message est _"échec de la connexion... le service ne répond pas. Le service n'est pas disponible..."
_
En revanche, sur mon PC (windows XP) je peux me connecter à MSN, mais lorsque j'effectue quelques modifications comme par exemple modifier mon avatar le message suivant apparaît : _Windows live subit des problèmes de connexion, il se peut que vos modifications ne soient pas prises en compte sur vos différents postes_(grosso modo).

J'ai aussi tenté de me connecter sur aMSN (pour PC) mais là encore impossible de se connecter.

Je trouve tout ça bizarre....

Epargnez mon ignorance (j'ai switché il y a peu) mais le mythe du Mac inattaquable par les virus ne serait-il pas en train de s'effondrer?


----------



## yondaime59 (30 Juillet 2010)

Non pas d'effondrement xD Mais c'est le serveur qui bug regarde ça ne marche pas sous windows non plus  mais avec ce que j'ai fait ça marche


----------



## antho15 (30 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai aussi ce problème ou plutot j'avais j'ai désactivé le Coupe-feu et ça marche

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------

et la je viens de réactiver le coupe feu car je suis pas complètement maso en espérant que ça beug plus


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

Tichoo :"Epargnez mon ignorance (j'ai switché il y a peu) mais le mythe du Mac inattaquable par les virus ne serait-il pas en train de s'effondrer?"

Non non, ne t'inquietes pas, rien a voir avec un problème de virus (et bienvenue sur Mac) 

Le problème viens de Microsoft et j'espère que sa va être rapidement corriger (le problème semble concerné que la version Mac de Messenger et quelques alternatives. En esperant que d'ici demain tout rentre dans l'ordre).

J'ai re-testé sur un pc vista + windows live et c'est toujours ok.
Peut-être aussi que Microsoft a modifié un truc sur le serveur msn et a oublié la version mac ??? (il devrait au moins assurer la compatibilité avec toute les versions de son messenger officiel).

Bon la sa fait beaucoup de "peut-être", une réponse demain j'espère.

Sinon, moi aussi j'habite à l'ile de la Réunion! Il y a plein de "Mac User" ici


----------



## Tichoo (30 Juillet 2010)

Heyyy Soonic si ça se trouve on est voisin 

Bon, j'ai pu me connecter sur mes différents comptes aMSN (Mac et PC) et les essais sur Messenger Mac sont encore instables : ça ne fonctionne pas à tous les coups... en fait qu'une seule fois 

En tout cas c'est déjà rassurant pour aMSN...


----------



## Mr_Nours (30 Juillet 2010)

Une réponse venue vous "sauver"...

Pour les utilisateurs d'Amsn, demander à faire une mise à jour (sur la page de démarrage)... le soft propose l'indémodable mise à jour de notify et celle de pop3... sélectionnez les deux mettez à jour et hop, c'est reparti pour discuter avec vos contacts préférés


La Réunion aime la pomme...


----------



## Patchane974 (30 Juillet 2010)

Mr_Nours a dit:


> La Réunion aime la pomme...



Oui je confirme lol, moi aussi je suis de la réunion et je vient tout juste de switché lol


----------



## Tichoo (30 Juillet 2010)

Le problème sous aMSN n'est pas tout à fait résolu car la webcam ne fonctionne plus !!!!! grrrrr

Sous aMSN 0.98.1 la webcam est de nouveau passée derrière le pare-feu (LiveBox) alors que j'avais réussi à la régler. Je suis allée voir dans les paramètres de la LiveBox mais pourtant rien n'a changé.

Sur PC j'utilise aMSN 0.98.3 et là aussi derrière pare-feu avec comme message de l'assistant audio/vidéo : _" Les appels audio/vidéos sont désactivés dans cette version d'aMSN car Microsoft (TM) a encore changé ses protocoles et désactivés l'accès à leurs serveurs SIP, ce qui bloque aMSN de vous offrir cette fonctionnalité"._

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à activer ma webcam (sur les 2 versions)...

Bonne soirée à vous


----------



## kkiiyyaa (31 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> En effet: c'est un problème général des serveurs MSN, rien ne sert d'essayer d'autres versions ou logiciel. Tout est bloqué depuis ce matin.




je ne vois pas pourquoi tu dis ça, moi j'ai telecharge l ancienne version et je parle sur adium avec msn maintenant , ca fonctionne


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2010)

kkiiyyaa a dit:


> je ne vois pas pourquoi tu dis ça, moi j'ai telecharge l ancienne version et je parle sur adium avec msn maintenant , ca fonctionne



Pour tes beaux yeux.  Sans déc' à l'heure où tu postes ton messages, le problème est résolu depuis longtemps...


----------



## kkiiyyaa (31 Juillet 2010)

oui mais dire que j avais telecharge l ancienne version qui fonctionnait je le disais hier, c est pour ca que j en reparlais lol
bon ben c est cool tout ça


----------



## polosven (31 Juillet 2010)

Tichoo a dit:


> Le problème sous aMSN n'est pas tout à fait résolu car la webcam ne fonctionne plus !!!!! grrrrr
> 
> Sous aMSN 0.98.1 la webcam est de nouveau passée derrière le pare-feu (LiveBox) alors que j'avais réussi à la régler. Je suis allée voir dans les paramètres de la LiveBox mais pourtant rien n'a changé.
> 
> ...


Ça me rassure, je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas!
Wait and see, j'ai bien peur qu'il n'y ait pas grand chose d'autre à faire dans l'immédiat... :hein:


----------



## adils (31 Juillet 2010)

salut,

ça remarche de mon côté, je crois que le problème est résolue pour le moment


----------



## Tichoo (31 Juillet 2010)

adils a dit:


> salut,
> 
> ça remarche de mon côté, je crois que le problème est résolue pour le moment




Oui mais ta webcam sous aMSN elle fonctionne ou pas ?


----------



## veronique (31 Juillet 2010)

hello
j'ai eu les mêmes problèmes avec aMsn et avec messenger pour Mac
 C'est maintenant résolu,  tout fonctionne correctement, y compris la camera . Visiblement Microsoft a fait une grosse mise à jour et pas mal de modifications sur le site et les version Mac ont ramé


----------

